# Street View Brazil 2014 - Cities, skylines



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo, São Paulo state, Brazil*

*Map*;


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice prints you took! But why another thread? There is already one Brazil Street View 2014 thread created by you last month and with the same photos you posted here 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725120&highlight=


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BRASILIA -DISTRITO FEDERAL - BRAZIL

*MAP:*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*SOME BEAUTIFUL BRIDGES

AUTOPISTA SP-160



















VITORIA



















RIO DE JANEIRO










MANAUS










SÃO PAULO










PORTO ALEGRE










PUENTE BR 116 - REGIS BITTENCOURT










PUENTE MATO GROSSO DO SUL



















AUTOPISTA CASTELLO BRANCO - SÃO PAULO 










AUTOPISTA BANDEIRANTES 








*



[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

CURITIBA - PARANA STATE






















































2








3








4


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BELO HORIZONTE - Minas gerais state


Map:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RIO de Janeiro - Part 2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Blumenau 

State: Santa Catarina*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Arraial do Cabo 

Rio de Janeiro State


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Gramado State: Rio Grande do Sul
*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ouro Preto/ MInas Gerais State


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*VITORIA ES*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

FLORIANOPOLIS State: Santa Ctarina


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*SANTOS -SÃO PAULO - BRAZIL*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*RIO DE JANEIRO - *


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vitória State: Espirito Santo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São João del Rei State:Minas Gerais


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*ITAJAI - SANTA CATARINA - BRASIL
*




































uke:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUNCO STATE - BRAZIL*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Poços de Caldas*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maringa - PARANA STATE - 350.000 inhabitantes


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo horizonte


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

UBERLANDIA - Minas Gerais State


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba Paraná State


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ITAIPU DAM


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

CURITIBA - PARANA STATE


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BELO HORIZONTE - MINAS GERAIS STATE


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

GUARAPARI - ESPIRITO SANTO


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*BALNEARIO CAMBORIU - SANTA CATARINA STATE*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

LONDRINA PARANA STATE


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Águas Claras


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

SOROCABA - SÃO PAULO STATE


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Editp


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing street view photos from Brazil :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Curitiba is fantastic.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Thanks for your comment


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BLUMENAU - SANTA CATARINA STATE


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DIAMANTINA - MINAS GERAIS


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São josé dos Campos


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

south of Brazil is amazing


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

GOIANIA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pato Branco

73.901 inhabitantes


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

NITEROI


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

PARATY - Rio de Janeiro State


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*ARARAUAMA - 115 INHABITANTS*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## london2015 (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks amazing.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks for your comment


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO PARTE 2/2 FINAL


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo[/B]


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio


----------

